
The story of Homer: Voyage’s first self-driving taxi - olivercameron
https://news.voyage.auto/the-story-of-homer-voyages-first-self-driving-taxi-f0a6466718af
======
goldenbeet
This looks incredible, the brand new SDC hardware gets me excited! What's the
next milestone your guys plan to hit? Are you going to be utilizing or
releasing any open source software? I'm always looking for more stuff to hack
on

